# When to feed corys



## livebearer_love (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 4 peppered corys and I bought some hikari sinking cory wafers. 
Do I feed them this twice a day at the time I am feeding my other fish or only once a day. Is it better to feed in the morning, the afternoon, or at night? 
Thanks any advice is appriciated


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I feed mine once a day and I don't get them anything special. They will eat the flakes right off the top of the water  Time of day does not matter all that much IME but some prefer to feed cory's at night because they are more active at night than during the day.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

livebearer_love said:


> I have 4 peppered corys and I bought some hikari sinking cory wafers.
> Do I feed them this twice a day at the time I am feeding my other fish or only once a day. Is it better to feed in the morning, the afternoon, or at night?
> Thanks any advice is appriciated


Twice a day works, and at the same time you feed your other fish. So the other fish wont be tyring to eat the Cories' food for a while. I suggest three wafers in the morning, and three at night (right before you turn the lights off).

Is that the only food you feed them?

Matt


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Per the other posts (assuming that your peppered corys are adults) one feeding in the morning and another feeding at night.

IMHO I would use Cory_Lover's quantities.

You did not indicate the size of your tank and the other fish which are in it.
This information would be useful.

Cory_Lover asked about what you were feeding.
Only feeding the hikari sinking cory wafers may not be beneficial for your corys.

I do not feed my corys "anything special".
I try to feed three times a day (morning, noon and night) but most days just twice (morning and night).

My tank is community and I feed mostly my home made mixtures but also TetraMin Tropical Flakes, frozen brine shrimp, frozen blood worms and live red wiggler worms. (Please note that the frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms are "not all that expensive" if purchased in the flat packs).

I try to slightly overfeed (I am not necessarily recommending this as I have "a ton" of biological filtration media in my filtration process) but
1) In their natural environment Corys (being typically non predatory catfish) search the bottom for food;
2) When I am feeding the correct amount I observe them "hustling for food" as well as playing but
3) When I am overfeeding I do not observe them "hustling very much", nor playing and they will congregate and be fairly dormant in one area of the tank.

TR


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I moved the thread to Catfish and Bottom Feeders.  Good info given above.


----------

